# Shimano Scorpion 1000xt



## sparklebeetle (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone used the new scorpion 1000xt?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I have not seen this reel in person, but it looks like a Core 50 in an aluminum body. If so, that will be a nice little reel.


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe it is to be a Spring 2010 Japan release.


----------



## sparklebeetle (Jan 14, 2010)

It is already released.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

sparklebeetle said:


> It is already released.


In Japan.

You will have to buy it from a JDM vendor (or E-bay), and it will have no warranty from Shimano USA.

It does look very nice :biggrin:.


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

Would not recomend buying a shimano reel out of Japan. Did it once, reel seat broke, shimano does not care(shimano scorpion metanium). No warranty. $250 reel is now garbage. Plenty of good shimano reels here in the U.S.A. Just my .02.


----------



## rbenash (Jul 4, 2007)

ankledeep said:


> Would not recomend buying a shimano reel out of Japan. Did it once, reel seat broke, shimano does not care(shimano scorpion metanium). No warranty. $250 reel is now garbage. Plenty of good shimano reels here in the U.S.A. Just my .02.


I like the Japanese Shimano reels I own, but haven't bought any new in a few years. I have 3 Scorpion 1000 and a 1000 mag. Great reels. I bought them because I liked the light weight, casting distance and extenal break adjustiment/convenience.You give up factory warranty service though. And with the current line of E Curados and previously the D series I personally haven't seen the value for some time in doing that. The 1000xt and 1500xt's look nice but I don't think they are worth the price and loss of warranty given the current Shimano US line.

You can get parts, the Japanese importers will order parts for you. And they come pretty quickly. The ones I have have been trouble free and remain solid performers. The reason I had the recent problems was because of an amateur reel service that trashed them when doing a "super tune". To me it was wort keeping them running. Still less than buying 4 new Curados and I do also have 4 US Curados (just picked up a 300E).

So my personal opinion is that the reason to buy the Japanese only Shimanos (Scorpions in my case) has lessened significantly with the advent of the D and now E series reels.

I have had such great warranty/repair service experience from Shimano USA that that's also a big reason to stay in the US given the The 100D, 200DHSV, and 200 E7 are really great reels for my purposes. Haven't had the 300E serviced yet.

Not as experienced with lines above Curado, so can't speak to that.


----------

